# My Cool New Galaxy Rasbora



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I got a couple dozen Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rosboras) yesterday. I've been looking for them for months (apparently in the wrong places). They are the most striking little fish I've seen in a long time.

Here's a couple of photos I took of them last night...


















Thanks for the fish April!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Chris! Congrats on your galaxy rasboras. But, I don't see any pics? Did you forget to attach them?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

oohhh!~~~ does she have more?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Chris,
what happen to the pics?


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

The photos should be there. They are there when I look at it anyway. Here's the direct links to my pics...

http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=14&pictureid=341
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=14&pictureid=342



eternity302 said:


> oohhh!~~~ does she have more?


She may have a few. I think I scooped most of the ones she had though. She said she usually has some in-stock though. I'd call before you make the trip though.

Also be aware that they are very small. Full adult size is about 3/4 of an inch. So if you have any fish in your tank bigger than a mid sized tetra, there could be trouble. And, they are not the cheapest of little fish. They're also on the timid side and need good hiding spots to feel comf. They mostly hang out at the back of my tank where all the plant and wood is and do their best not to get bullied by my guppy.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use to have a few... but I shutdown the tank awhile back... they were only with a few amano shrimps!
Anyways... how much were they? I think i picked mine up at the $5-$7 range back then!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the links are opening a blank page


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> the links are opening a blank page


Well, let's try another way. If this doesn't work, my bag of tricks is empty.



eternity302 said:


> how much were they?


$4 @ April's (cheapest that I've seen).

~


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

these fish are very beautiful.
thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW that's cheap!!! but they do get expensive to even make a good size school! LOL!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They look very nice


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris said:


> Well, let's try another way. If this doesn't work, my bag of tricks is empty.~


lol good trick and very nice pics


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

heh..nice fish. lol.GREAT PHOTOGRAPHY AS USUAL. alot of those big fat ones were iin my shrimp tank for months..fattening up. that one pic looks like she'd like to drop eggs. 
i normally always have them..out now..chris took them all.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Very cool indeed


----------

